# Hello, from ReRun, Inc., in New Jersey



## COinNJ (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I love your forum and would like to chime in now and then as I can. My name is Christine and I work for ReRun, an ex-racehorse adoption program with chapters in NJ, NY, and KY. We take in horses from the racetracks who are no longer wanted as racers, and bring them to our foster farms for rehabilitation and re-training. We then work very hard to find loving, permanent adoptive homes for them.

Anyway, I look foward to talking to all of you!

Thank you,
Christine
http://www.rerun.org


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

A very warm welcome to the forum!

Hope you enjoy your stay here 

Regards


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome to the hf!!! glad you stumbbled upon us! have fun posting!!!


----------



## COinNJ (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks, guys. Hey, Painted Ride, my husband's from Corinth, Mississippi (NE Miss., 1 hr. south of Memphis). Do you know where that is? You'll have to pm me sometime and let me know what part of Miss. you're in.

I'm sure I'll talk to you all soon!

-Christine


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Kincsem (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I used to live in New Jersey. I have heard of ReRun.My first Thoroughbred mare (who was killed by a man who has a veterinary license in VA but should not be allowed to practice anywhere since he cannot do a fetotomy or a cesarian and kills peoples mares and lies to them and claims mares cannot be spayed among other lies he tells)had her first foal named Vitrify donated to ReRun in NJ. I saw her advertised. I am in favor of horse rescue but I do not understand allowing breeding for non race babies but not allowing breeding for racing. A lot of people who breed for racing are nice people. Not all people who breed for other things are good people. I do not think people who breed to race should be discriminated against. I believe everybody should be judged as an individual according to their own behavior. Do you know if Vitrify has been adopted yet?


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Glad to have you here with us


----------



## COinNJ (Nov 3, 2008)

Kincsem said:


> Welcome to the forum. I used to live in New Jersey. I have heard of ReRun.My first Thoroughbred mare (who was killed by a man who has a veterinary license in VA but should not be allowed to practice anywhere since he cannot do a fetotomy or a cesarian and kills peoples mares and lies to them and claims mares cannot be spayed among other lies he tells)had her first foal named Vitrify donated to ReRun in NJ. I saw her advertised. I am in favor of horse rescue but I do not understand allowing breeding for non race babies but not allowing breeding for racing. A lot of people who breed for racing are nice people. Not all people who breed for other things are good people. I do not think people who breed to race should be discriminated against. I believe everybody should be judged as an individual according to their own behavior. Do you know if Vitrify has been adopted yet?


 
Hi, Kincsem. Yes, oh, yes, Vitrify has been adopted. Offhand, I can't remember when that was...sometime this year, and I don't know where he went to. As much as much as I try to know everything about all the horses' comings and goings' in each chapter, I'm afraid I don't. I spend most of my time on resource development. 

-Christine


----------

